# Sub/Driver Southwestern NH Cheshire County



## Willy-D8 (Feb 21, 2004)

I Have a 86' 1/2 ton Chevy with 7 1/2ft plow looking for work. Will park the truck for a driver job though. I have been pushing snow for 3 years with the chevy. Anyone looking for reliable driver or sub please Call 603 239 6647 ask for Will


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i'm not but welcome to the site nieghbor


----------



## Willy-D8 (Feb 21, 2004)

Thank you for the welcome. Do you know of any commecial work in cheshire county? Have you bid on any work in the area?


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

no and no first year dropping a plow in 20


----------



## Joelinnh (Feb 8, 2004)

NH here also welcome. Manchester here good luck


----------

